# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  فضل العلم والعلماء

## أحمد عرفة

فضل العلم والعلماء د / أحمد عرفة 
عناصر الخطبة:
  1-    فضل العلم والعلماء في القرآن والسنة.
  2-    طلب العلم أفضل من النافلة.
  3-    آثار عن السلف في فضل العلم وأهله.
الموضوع وأدلته  فضل العلم والعلماء في القرآن والسنة:
  1- استشهد الله سبحانه بأولي العلم على أجل مشهود عليه وهو توحيده فقال: (شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولوا العلم قائماً بالقسط) [آل عمران: 8].
قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : 
وهذا يدل على فضل العلم وأهله من وجوه:
أحدها: استشهادهم دون غيرهم من البشر.
ثانياً: اقتران شهادتهم بشهادته. ثالثاً: اقترانها بشهادة ملائكته.
رابعاً: إن في هذا تزكيتهم وتعديلهم فإن الله لا يستشهد من خلقه إلا العدول.
2- أنه سبحانه وتعالى نفي التسوية بين أهله وبين غيرهم كما نفى التسوية بين أصحاب النار وأصحاب الجنة فقال تعالى: (قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون) [الزمر: 9]. كما قال تعالى: لا يستوي أصحاب النار وأصحاب الجنة أصحاب الجنة هم الفائزون) [الحشر: 20]. وهذا يدل على غاية فضلهم وشرفهم.
3- أنه سبحانه جعل أهل الجهل بمنزلة العميان الذين لا يبصرون فقال: (أفمن يعلم أنما أنزل إليك من ربك الحق كمن هو أعمى) [الرعد: 19].
4- أنه سبحانه أخبر أنهم أهل خشيته بل خصهم من بين الناس بذلك فقال تعالى: (إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء إن الله عزيز غفور) [فاطر: 28].
قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: (كفى بخشية الله علماً وكفا بالاغترار بالله جهلاً).
5- أنه سبحانه أمر بسؤالهم والرجوع إلى أقوالهم وجعل ذلك كالشهادة منهم فقال تعالى: (وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم تعملون) [النحل: 43] وأهل الذكر هم أهل العلم بما أنزل على الأنبياء.
6- أن العلم حياة ونور والجهل موت وظلمة والشر كله سببه عدم الحياة والنور والخير كله سببه النور والحياة فإن النور يكشف عن حقائق الأشياء ويبين مراتبها.
قال تعالى: (أومن كان ميتاً فأحييناه وجعلنا له نوراً يمشي به في الناس كمن مثله في الظلمات ليس بخارج منها) [الأنعام: 122]. كان ميتاً بالجهل قلبه فأحياه بالعلم وجعل له من الإيمان نوراً يمشي به في الناس.
7- أن الله سبحانه ذم أهل الجهل في مواضع كثيرة من كتابه فقال تعالى: (ولكن أكثرهم يجهلون) [الأنعام: 111] وقال: (ولكن أكثرهم لا يعملون) [الأنعام: 37]. وقال تعالى: (أم تحسب أن أكثرهم يسمعون أو يعقلون إن هم إلا كالأنعام بل هم أضل سبيلاً) [الفرقان: 44].
8- أنه سبحانه أمر نبيه أن يسأله مزيد العلم فقال تعالى: (فتعالى الله الملك الحق ولا تعجل بالقرآن من قبل أن يقضى إليك وحيه وقل رب زدني علماً) [طه: 114].
9- أنه سبحانه شهد لمن آتاه العلم بأنه قد آتاه خيراً كثيراً فقال تعالى: (يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيراً كثيراً) [البقرة: 269].
10- ومن أهمية العلم ومنزلته عن المولى تبارك وتعالى دعوته للنظرة في العلم والتفقه في الدين فقال تعالى :(وما كان المؤمنون لينفروا كآفة فلولا نفر من كل فرقة منهم طآئفة ليتفقهوا في الدين ولينذروا قومهم إذا رجعوا إليهم لعلهم يحذرون) ]التوبة :122].
أخرج البخاري ومسلم عن معاوية رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من يرد الله به خيراً يفقهه في الدين).  
قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: الناس محتاجون إلى العلم أكثر من حاجاتهم إلى الطعام والشراب لأن الطعام والشراب يحتاج إليه في اليوم مرة أو مرتين والعلم يحتاج إليه بعدد أنفاسه.
وأخرج البخاري ومسلم عن سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعلي رضي الله عنه: (لأن يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحداً خير لك من حمر النعم).
 وهذا يدل على فضل العلم والتعليم وشرف منزلة أهله بحيث إذا اهتدى رجل واحد بالعلم كان ذلك خيراً له من حمر النعم وهي خيارها وأشرافها عند أهلها فما الظن بمن يهتدي به كل يوم طوائف من الناس.
وأخرج البخاري ومسلم عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (لا حسد إلا في اثنتين رجل آتاه الله مالاً فسلطه على هلكته في الحق ورجل آتاه الله الحكمة فهو يقضي بها ويعلمها).
وأخرج الترمذي بسند صحيح عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال: ذكر لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلان أحدهما عالم والآخر عابد فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل العالم على العابد كفضلي على أدناكم، ثم قال رسول الله: (إن الله وملائكته وأهل السماوات والأرض حتى النملة في حجرها وحتى الحوت في البحر ليصلون على معلمي الناس الخير) [صحيح الجامع: 1324].
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: (علماء هذه الأمة رجلان، فرجل أعطاه الله علماً فبذله للناس ولم يأخذ عليه صفداً ولم يشتر به ثمناً أولئك يصلي عليهم طير السماء وحيتان البحر ودواب الأرض والكرام الكاتبون ورجل آتاه علماً فضن به عباده وأخذ به صفداً واشترى به ثمناً فذلك يأتي يوم القيامة يلجم بلجام من نار).
وأخرج الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من دعا إلى هدي كله له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً ومن دعا إلى ضلالة كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من آثامهم شيئاً).
فائدة جميلة: 
قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه "مفتاح دار السعادة" وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله وملائكته وأهل السموات والأرض يصلون على معلم الناس الخير): لما كان تعليمه للناس الخير سبباً لنجاتهم وسعادتهم وزكاة نفوسهم جازاه الله من جنس عمله بأن جعل عليه من صلاته وصلاة ملائكته وأهل الأرض ما يكون سبباً لنجاته وسعادته وفلاحه. وأيضاً فإن معلم الناس الخير لما كان مظهراً لدين الرب وأحكامه ومعرفاً لهم بأسمائه وصفاته جعل الله من صلاة أهل سمواته عليه ما يكون تنويهاً به وتشريفاً له وإظهاراً للثناء عليه بين وصلاة أهل السموات والأرض.
وأخرج أبو داود والترمذي عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من سلك طريقاً يبتغي فيه علماً سلك الله به طريقاً إلى الجنة، وإن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها رضا لطالب العلم، وإن العالم ليستغفر له من في السموات ومن في الأرض حتى الحيتان في الماء، وفضل العالم على العابد كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب، إن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء، إن الأنبياء لم يورثوا ديناراً ولا درهماً إنما ورثوا العلم، فمن أخذه أخذ بحظ وافر) [صححه الألباني في صحيح ابن ماجة (182)].
وأخرج البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من سلك طريقاً يلتمس فيه علماً سهل الله له طريقاً إلى الجنة).
وأخرج البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له).
وأخرج الحاكم في المستدرك بسند حسن عن حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن فضل العلم خير من فضل العبادة وخير دينكم الورع).

وأخرج الترمذي وابن ماجة عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الدنيا ملعونة ملعون ما فيها، إلا ذكر الله وما والاه أو عالماً أو متعلماً).
وأخرج الحاكم في المستدرك بسند صحيح عن أنس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (منهومان لا يشبعان، مفهوم في علم لا يشبع، ومنهوم في دنيا لا يشبع).
آثار عن السلف في فضل العلم وأهله:
قال سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام: (من تعلم وعلم وعمل فذاك يدعى عظيماً في ملكوت السماء).
وقال أيضاً عليه السلام: (لا تمنع العلم من أهله فتأثم، ولا تنشره عند غير أهله فتجهل، وكن طبيباً رفيقاً يضع دواءه حيث يعلم أنه ينفع).
وقال لقمان لابنه: (يا بني لا تعلم العلم لتباهي به العلماء أو لتماري به السفهاء أو ترائي به في المجالس ولا تترك العلم زهداً فيه ورغبة في الجهالة، يا بني اختر المجالس على عينك، وإذا رأيت قوماُ يذكرون الله فاجلس معهم، فإنك إن تكن عالماً ينفعك علمك، وإن تكن جاهلاً يعلموك، ولعل الله أن يطلع عليهم برحمة فيصيبك بها معهم، وإذا رأيت قوماً لا يذكرون الله فلا تجلس معهم، فإنك إن تكن عالماً لا ينفعك علمك وإن تكن جاهلاً زادوك غياً أو عياً ولعل الله يطلع عليهم بعذاب فيصيبك معهم) [موسوعة نضرة النعيم: ج7، ص2975].
وقال كعب الأحبار: طالب العلم كالغادي الرائح في سبيل الله عز وجل.
وجاء عن بعض الصحابة رضي الله عنهم: إذا جاء الموت طالب العلم وهو على هذا الحال مات وهو شهيد.
وقال سفيان بن عينية: من طلب العلم فقد بايع الله عز وجل.
وقال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه: من رأى الغدو والرواح إلى العلم ليس بجهاد فقد نقص في عقله ورأيه. [مفتاح دار السعادة ص78].
قال الإمام الحسن البصري رحمه الله في تفسير قوله تعالى: (ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة) [البقرة: 201] هي العلم والعبادة (وفي الآخرة حسنة): هي الجنة.
قال الإمام ابن القيم: وهذا من أحسن التفاسير فإن أجل حسنات الدنيا: العلم النافع والعمل الصالح.
وقال الحسن البصري رحمه الله: يوزن مداد العلماء بدماء الشهداء فيرجح مداد العلماء. ذلك أن الجهاد لا يعرف فضله إلا بالعلم. ولا تتضح شروطه وحدوده إلا بالعلم. ولا يتبين الجهاد المشروع من القتال غير المشروع إلا بالعلم. ولا يتميز النقل فيه عن الفرض إلا بالعلم. ولا يعرف فرض الكفاية فيه من فرض العين إلا بالعلم.
وكم رد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من مسلم جاءه يجاهد معه لأنه رأى أنه ترك واجباً يخصه ألزم من الجهاد. فعن عبدالله بن عمرو قال: (جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاستأذنه في الجهاد فقال: "أحي والداك؟ قال: نعم، قال: ففيهما فجاهد).
وجاء في الأثر عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: (فضل العالم على العابد سبعين درجة بين كل درجتين حضر الفرس سبعين عاماً، وذلك أن الشيطان يضع البدعة فيبصرها العالم فينهى عنها والعابد مقبل على عبادة ربه لا يتوجه لها ولا يعرفها).
قال الإمام ابن القيم في (مفتاح دار السعادة ص76):
 وهذا معناه صحيح؛ فإن العالم يفسد على الشيطان ما يسعى فيه ويهدم ما يبنيه فكلما أراد إحياء بدعة وإماتة سنة حال العالم بينه وبين ذلك فلا شيء أشد عليه من بقاء العالم بين ظهراني الأمة ولا شيء أحب إليه من زواله بين أظهرهم ليتمكن من إفساد الدين وإغواء الأمة. وأما العابد فغايته أن يجاهد ليسلم منه في خاصة نفسه وهيهات له ذلك.
شعر في العلم وفضله تعلم فإن العلم زين لأهله                        وفضل وعنوان لكل المحامد
وكن مستفيداً كل يوم زيادة              من العلم واسبح في بحور الفوائد
تفقه فإن الفقه أفضل قائد                        إلى البر والتقوى وأعدل قاصد
هو العلم الهادي إلى سنن الهدى         هو الحصن ينجي من جميع الشدائد
فإن فقيهاً واحداً متورعاً                 أشد على الشيطان من ألف عابد
وقال القائل:
اصبر على مر الجفا من معلم           فإن رسوب العلم في نفراته
ومن لم يذق مر التعلم ساعة             تجرع ذل الجهل طول حياته
ومن فاته التعليم وقت شبابه             فكبر عليه أربعاً لوفاته
حياة الفتى والله بالعلم والتقى            إذا لم يكونا لا اعتبار لذاته
وقال القائل:
سهرى لتنقيح العلوم ألذ لي              من وصل غانية وطيب عناق
وتمايلي طرباً لحل عويصة             أشهى وأحلى من مدامة ساقي
وصرير أقلامي على أوراقها            أحلى من الدوكاة والعشاق
أأبيت سهران الدجى وتبيته             نوماً وتبغى بعد ذاك لحاقي


طلب العلم أفضل من النافلة:
فعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: الدراسة صلاة.
وعن أبي الدرداء: مذاكرة العلم ساعة خير من قيام ليل.
وعن ابن عباس: تذاكر العلم بعض ليلة أحب إليّ من إحيائها.
وعن أبي هريرة: لأن أجلس ساعة فأفقه في ديني أحب إليّ من أن أحيي ليلة إلى الصباح.
وقال قتادة: باب من العلم يحفظه الرجل لعلاج نفسه وصلاح من بعده أفضل من عبادة حول.
وقال الثوري: ليس بعد الفرائض أفضل من طلب العلم.
وعنه أيضاً: ما أعلم اليوم شيئاً أفضل من طلب العلم، قيل له: ليس لهم نية! قال: طلبهم له نية.
وقال ابن وهب: كنت عند مالك قاعداً أسأله فجمعت كتبي لأقوم.
قال مالك: أين تريد؟ قال: قلت: أبادر إلى الصلاة قال: ليس هذا الذي أنت فيه دون ما تذهب إليه إذا صح فيه النية.
وقال الزهري: ما عبد الله بمثل الفقه.
وقال مطرف بن عبدالله بن الشخير: حظ من علم أحب إليّ من حظ من عبادة.
وقال الشافعي: طلب العلم أفضل من صلاة النافلة.
وقد نقل عن أبي حنيفة مثل ما نقل عن الشافعي ومالك وسفيان من تفضيل العلم على سائر النوافل.
(الرسول والعلم للدكتور القرضاوي ص31 وما بعدها مفتاح دار السعادة – جامع بيان العلم وفضله)0

والله من وراء القصد وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل للتواصل مع الكاتب 
0119133367
Ahmedarafa11@yahoo.com

----------

